# Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern *

					Obwohl die Abgabewoche erst noch vor uns liegt, war in den letzten Tagen gefühlt genauso viel los, wie in der finalen Produktionswoche. Das Bild vom gemütlichen Beisammensein auf dem Sommerfest mag Anderes suggerieren, aber da war das Tagwerk bereits getan und Artikel wie "Gaming Headsets bis 100 Euro" oder "Lüftersteuerungen im Test" durch alle Korrektstufen gegangen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern *


----------



## Yassen (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Raff hat verstanden was ein Handy sein muss 
Und mir gefällt der jetzge Thilo besser ist halt 
sympathischer


----------



## Do Berek (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Raff du bist nicht allein,mein Handy funktioniert auch noch!


----------



## Dartwurst (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Mein Klapphandy ist auch noch in Schuss. 
Zu Chefreadakteuren die Konfuzius zweckentfremden trau ich mich nicht zu äussern.


----------



## Rolk (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Alter oder neuer Thilo? Ich sehe da gar keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich mußte gezwungener Maßen letzten Monat mein gutes Homorotes K610i gegen nen Eifon 4 austauschen. Meine Schwester hat mir das für 99 Euro vertickt, weil nen normales Handy mit Knöpfen uncool und nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Nur zeigt mir leider keiner, was ich mit dem Ding machen kann, das liegt hier bloß rum.


----------



## coati (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Meins, meins, meins, meins


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ne Titan besitzen, aber kein Smartphone? Respekt, das nenne ich mal "Prioritäten setzen" ...


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wer auf ein Smartphone mit den üblichen Tarifen verzichten kann und noch ein Handy mit Prepaidkarte nutzt, kann schnell innerhalb von zwei bis drei Jahren die Kosten für eine Titan einsparen. Da ich mangels Verwendung bislang auf so ein Ding verzichte, kann ich mir auch genug andere Spielsachen leisten. Mein Siemens S75 hält hoffentlich noch einige Jährchen, den zehnten Geburtstag sollte es mindestens erleben dürfen. Wenns verreckt, liegen noch ein paar unverwüstliche Nokias im Schrank, denn mehr als Telefonieren und Simsen nutze und brauche ich persönlich einfach nicht bei einem Handy.


----------



## XD-User (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1. : Herr Bayer hat ganz eventuell schon das eine oder andere Bier zu viel 
Bild 4. : Bei Raff gibts eben ne Titan zum Frühstück  
Bild 6. : "Steinhart" fragt sich eher wer seinen Dreck wegmacht.
Bild 8. : Soll nicht fies klingen, aber ich finde der junge Thilo könnte auch Versicherungsvertreter sein 

Ich liebe die PCGH-Woche in Bildern, von mir aus könnten das auch 20+ Bilder sein.
Immer wieder gerne, auch wenn BenchMarc weg ist  ich denke Raff braucht nen neuen kleinen Freund.


----------



## Rizoma (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Handy > Smartphone (aka Hosentaschentotschläger)

So lange mein K750i lebt bleibt es im Dienst


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



XD-User schrieb:


> Bild 1. : Herr Bayer hat ganz eventuell schon das eine oder andere Bier zu viel
> Bild 4. : Bei Raff gibts eben ne Titan zum Frühstück
> Bild 6. : "Steinhart" fragt sich eher wer seinen Dreck wegmacht.
> Bild 8. : Soll nicht fies klingen, aber ich finde der junge Thilo könnte auch Versicherungsvertreter sein
> ...


 Wie? Was? Unser  humanoider BenchMarc ist weg?
Wie konnte ich das nur verpassen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ok Raff, beat this: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ne Titan besitzen, aber kein Smartphone? Respekt, das nenne ich mal "Prioritäten setzen" ...


 Naja, hab noch keine von der NSA gehackte Titan gesehen, von dem her kann ich das schon nachvollziehen


----------



## Dwayne1988 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Irgendwie schreit das ja schon nach einer Spenden Aktion für Raff damit er ein Smartphone bekommt, und für die pause zwischendurch darf die msi afterbruner app natürlich nicht fehlen, bleibt nur die frage ob es die für das windows phone gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Es geht nicht ums Geld, ich brauche den ganzen Unfug, der mit Smartphones geht, einfach nicht. Wenn ich fummeln will, dann habe ich meine Freundin. 

Falls das nun bewusst zweideutig rüberkommt: weil sie ein Galaxy S3 besitzt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raff entdeckt ein Windows-Smartphone, der perfekte PC (für 600 Euro) und Feiern nach Feierabend - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Mein über 7 Jahre altes Handy musste ich weil es nicht mehr richtig funktionierte ersetzen tut mir leid Raff  
Da hat der Raff auch noch Hunger auf eine Grafikkarte??


----------

